# wie emails von co-domain einrichten?



## mathias172 (17. Juni 2008)

Hallo Tim, hallo Forum'ler.

Ich habe gerade mit einem Kunden zu tun, der eine Haupt-Domain hat und auch von seiner Zweit-Domain darauf umleiten lassen möchte (vorerst).


Ganz klar: Als Co-Domain eintragen. Dachte ich.

Nun wollte der Kunde aber Mailadressen auf seiner Haupt- und Zweit-Domain einrichten und ich steh nun da wie'n Ochs vorm Scheunentor weil mit nur die Haupt-Domain angeboten wird. 


Alternativ könnte man ja übergangsweise ein zweites Web einrichten aber da müsste man ja wieder mit .htaccess die Umleitung auf die Hauptdomain machen weil eine Weiterleitung ja nur bei Co-Domains geht.


Hab ich was übersehen?


----------



## Till (17. Juni 2008)

Die Emailadressen werden für die co-domains automatisch eingerichtet.


----------



## mathias172 (18. Juni 2008)

Hallo Till,

du meinst, dass meinetwegen bei info@hauptdomain auch gleichzeitig info@zweitdomain anglegt wird, oder?

Mein Problem ist, dass meinetwegen info@hauptdomain aber *nicht *info@zweitdomain gewünscht wird. also, dass die beiden domains vollkommen separat behandelt werden, was mails betrifft.

ich habe nun (erstmal?) ein zweites web angelegt und dafür eine www-umleitung per .htaccess auf die erste domain hochgeladen. nicht schön aber funktioniert


----------

